# just had death in family



## lizzy_d (Mar 26, 2008)

my sons hampster woz just murderd by my puppy masstiff lol she woz walking round so proud with it in her mouth thank god my son is up his nans going 2 get him another 1 and hope he dosent notice: victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

lizzy_d said:


> my sons hampster woz just murderd by my puppy masstiff *lol* she woz walking round so proud with it in her mouth thank god my son is up his nans going 2 get him another 1 and hope he dosent notice: victory:


Not really sure why that's funny, but RIP.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

I think that is SAD. RIP


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

what a traumatic and awful death.
r.i.p. wee hamster.
why were the puppy and the hamster out at the same time and in the same place? :bash:


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

awhh poor hamm, well good luck with the new one!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im sorry i really dont find that funny..........i have 6 dogs, 7 ferrets, 6 rats and a persian cat and NEVER would i let any of my dogs go near the small fuzzies with or without me there !!!

To you it may just be a hamster but to your son its his pet that he obviously cares about otherwise you wouldnt be worried about him noticing the replacement 

show some respect please for the poor animal that died in a crue horrific way :bash:


sorry about the rant i just cant believe how lapsadaisy some people are about things :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I totally agree with Emma. My daughter had a hamster and we were all very upset when he died aged 3 years as he was one of the family. Lots of people love their Hammies and will find this post upsetting


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Poor hamster  RIP

Unless your son is really young theres a good chance he will notice its not the same hamster if you do replace it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but there's no LOL-ing going on here!

I'm thinking poor hamster and how did the dog get that opportunity? Careless, I think!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with every other post here... Poor hamster. I don't understand where the funny bit is at all. Why did the dog get the chance to get the hamster? And it's pretty sad that you are trying to cover your ass by replacing the poor animal.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Have to agree, that's not funny. We have parrots, cats, dogs, ferrets, snakes, rats, hamsters, chinchillas, a rabbit and a couple of scorpions, and we are very careful about which animals are around, particularly when cages are open.

I'd be horrified if one of my pets attacked another pet.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

ahh poor hamster hope the new one fits in. it is quite funny butnot lol! sorry


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

exotic you are just as bad as the O.P

I think it is disgusting that the dog was allowed to get the hamster and even more so that the O.P (obviously an adult) finds it funny and of little consequence.Why even bother to get another as you obviously will not be keeping it safe from the jaws of your dog,who by the way will do it even the more if you think it is funny!! Very irresponsible in my opinion.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

pretty traumatic that u can say he was parading with it proudly, almost like ur praising him for the killing

they should not have bn let out together very careless and i feel for the child who will either come home to find that its a different hamster and gets distressed or doesnt find out and will think this hamster was the one that he loved but in actual fact underwent a horrific and pointless death

very sad and concerning


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

You've not got much chance of the kid not noticing, unless like someone else said, they are very young. Poor hamster, don't think you should get another one if you can't keep them in a safe enviroment IMO.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder if it would've been so amusing if it had been the boy hanging from the dog's mouth instead of the hamster!?!?


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: is this the reaction you wanted ??????

i cant believe the dog even managed to get to the hamster,but then for you to think its funny....well,i dont even think you should be even considering getting another one :bash:
unbelievable.

mandie


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

RIP i hate it when a pet dies in some tragic way. you should get a strong hamster ball if your going to have them out when the dog about. and at least try and keep them apart

worst pet story ive had is one of my mice (Nightshade) got out of its cage and managed to squeeze between the bars to get into my sisters hamster cage. the hamster was big and very aggressive attacked my mouse. came downstairs the next morning to find a headless mouse body in the hamster cage. i quickly threw the hamsters bedding out with out looking (i didnt want to find a half eaten severed head) it was gross. i still feel sad when i think about my poor mouse. RIP Nightshade.



do you really think its funny or are your just one of those people who always put lol rolf or wtflmao in every sentence


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

People shouldnt have pets if they cant look after them.


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

as a matter of fact i dident leave the dog and hampster 2 gether my other son left the cage on the floor and the pup went in and got it out ther woz no marks on the hampster so she dident mean 2 hurt it and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash: and iv just noticed iv posted it on my brothers acount now hes going 2 kill me


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Well...Well done you for teaching your other son to be 
Responcible around animals then.


----------



## HoldenBurn1000 (Apr 2, 2007)

monge said:


> as a matter of fact i dident leave the dog and hampster 2 gether my other son left the cage on the floor and the pup went in and got it out ther woz no marks on the hampster so she dident mean 2 hurt it and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash: and iv just noticed iv posted it on my brothers acount now hes going 2 kill me



Anyone else have to read this 4 times? Go go gadget dictionary!


----------



## Jo-Bug (Jan 14, 2008)

If the hamster was horrible could you not have found it another home? My boyfriend has a 'not so friendly' rat but it doesnt mean I'd find it funny if it was killed by his dog. thats pretty sick.

I mean, yeah the kid left the cage on the floor, but at the end of the day its your responsibility to make sure either the door is shut, or the kids know to keep the dog away from the cage. As someone said, its teaching them about responsibility.

I think most would agree that finding any animal killed by another pet would be devastating. But funny? I think not.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jo-Bug said:


> If the hamster was horrible could you not have found it another home? My boyfriend has a 'not so friendly' rat but it doesnt mean I'd find it funny if it was killed by his dog. thats pretty sick.
> 
> I mean, yeah the kid left the cage on the floor, but at the end of the day its your responsibility to make sure either the door is shut, or the kids know to keep the dog away from the cage. As someone said, its teaching them about responsibility.
> 
> I think most would agree that finding any animal killed by another pet would be devastating. But funny? I think not.


Totally agree! And if your son "wasn't bothered" about his 'pet' why did you get him another one?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a rat who bites (and I've got a bit of nerve damage now from one of her bites), but that doesn't mean I would find it funny if one of my cats killed her. That hamster deserved much better than you were willing to give.

Not being a huge fan of hamsters, I once took in a syrian who was "vicious" and in desperate need of a new home who would let her be herself... This hamster ended up being the softest thing ever with a bit of understanding and gentle handling.


----------



## ian aldred (Apr 8, 2008)

You really shouldnt be allowed to keep animals , you clearly do not have any sense never mind sense of responsibility. Sick and posting that without any sense of shame . Hope you teach your son better morals than you have.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

One of my ferrets is nippy and also one of my rats too...............i guess you would suggest feeding it to the dogs...............

No matter how nippy are nasty an animal is it still have the god given right to live if you didnt want it pass it on to someone who did 

If my son found out anything had happened to the rats or ferrets he would be heart broken but hey i have brought my son up with respect for living things 

your one sick individual finding such an horrific thing funny 

and you know the RSPCA take animals from people at time that dont need removing but yet leave others with muppets like you 

sorry wasnt meaning to insult anyone but i cant believe how silly and stupid what you did was and then you try to justify it by saying well it was a biter :bash:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Agreed with everyone!
xx


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

You want to hope that the RSPCA don't read this then,people like you make me sick.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

this is totally sick.

you shouldnt have animals.

careless isnt the word. :bash:


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

xPrincessx said:


> this is totally sick.
> 
> you shouldnt have animals.
> 
> *careless isnt the word*. :bash:


True, i think F*ckwit is probably more appropriate.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone on here, its a bit sick to be amused by the fact your dog killed your sons hamster - even if it was a biter. 
What a awful death for that little thing to suffer.
I have two aggresive snakes - would i laugh if my dogs killed them? 
NO! i'd be devastated not off to the shop to replace them with 'nicer' ones, oh well, they were nasty anyway. :bash:
Oh and i certainly wouldn't post on a public forum laughing about the fact. 
You should be ashamed of yourself for laughing about it, and i strongly suggest you don't leave your pup alone in the same room as your new hamster when you're not there to supervise it again. 

RIP the poor little thing.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> Oh and i certainly wouldn't post on a public forum laughing about the fact.
> 
> 
> > Especially not an animal-loving forum.


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm sorry but your son will know that its not the same one, kids aint stupid.
and to come here laughing about it shows how immature you are:bash:


----------



## lizzy_d (Mar 26, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I remember when I was alittle girl, I had a dog and a hamster, Nipper was in his ball (those stupid things you buy for your hamster to roll about in, waste of money) and my dog was a highland terrier. I was in my room watching Nips roll about then left for the loo, my dog (penny) then must of snuck in some how got the ball open and started playing with Nipper, Penny was alittle sh*t I wasnt that upset about it, I was more upset the time my cat jesse dived into the fish tank and killed all the fish. I was in tears for days :lol:

Yeah maybe it was wrong to laugh but some times things happen. I've left the door open and my cat James ran out (he's an indoor cat) and my boyfriends mom trapped his tail in the door and he had it removed since you could see his bone's now I was angry but it wasnt just her fault, James is a sneaky cat and he's not allowed in the kitchen, he tries to run in and he hided behind the pushchair near the door. So it was my cats fault as well.

Next time, tell your son not to leave the cage on the floor, kids are careless at times, i myself would not let kids under the age of ten have pets, I don't trust them with animals.


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

GlitterBug said:


> I remember when I was alittle girl, I had a dog and a hamster, Nipper was in his ball (those stupid things you buy for your hamster to roll about in, waste of money) and my dog was a highland terrier. I was in my room watching Nips roll about then left for the loo, my dog (penny) then must of snuck in some how got the ball open and started playing with Nipper, Penny was alittle sh*t I wasnt that upset about it, I was more upset the time my cat jesse dived into the fish tank and killed all the fish. I was in tears for days :lol:
> 
> Yeah maybe it was wrong to laugh but some times things happen. I've left the door open and my cat James ran out (he's an indoor cat) and my boyfriends mom trapped his tail in the door and he had it removed since you could see his bone's now I was angry but it wasnt just her fault, James is a sneaky cat and he's not allowed in the kitchen, he tries to run in and he hided behind the pushchair near the door. So it was my cats fault as well.
> 
> Next time, tell your son not to leave the cage on the floor, kids are careless at times, i myself would not let kids under the age of ten have pets, I don't trust them with animals.


yeh i know the hampster belonged 2 my yongest boy and my oldest boy is autistic and had bn in the room he dosent normaly go near it just 1 ov thoes things but people on hear have me down as a murderer if that woz the case would have fed him 2 the snake it wozent funny that happend 2 the hampster but it woz funny that the dog thought she could play with it like i said ther wer no marks on it


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Some people are abit fussy though, I was watching young Mums mansion last night, some of the people on there were really bitchy to one lass and I felt sorry for her.

My old cat Mariah, she once caught a baby wild rabbit, she pranced over looking really proud and it made me laugh, allthough i felt sorry for the rabbit.


----------



## lizzy_d (Mar 26, 2008)

GlitterBug said:


> Some people are abit fussy though, I was watching young Mums mansion last night, some of the people on there were really bitchy to one lass and I felt sorry for her.
> 
> My old cat Mariah, she once caught a baby wild rabbit, she pranced over looking really proud and it made me laugh, allthough i felt sorry for the rabbit.


thanks im not a murderer promise


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

monge said:


> as a matter of fact i dident leave the dog and hampster 2 gether my other son left the cage on the floor and the pup went in and got it out ther woz no marks on the hampster so she dident mean 2 hurt it and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash: and iv just noticed iv posted it on my brothers acount now hes going 2 kill me


Great role model. You teach your child that if an animal doesn't act the way you want, it is 'nasty' and deserves to die. If it was so nasty, why not rehome it to someone who would have accepted it the way it was and allow it to live out it's life without being handled?
Oh, and learn to write. Your illiteracy is annoying me as is your silly text speak.
'Mong' is about right.
I used to breed and show hamsters and my son, then aged about 7 had his own pet one named 'stoogy' (dunno why, son decided on the name). When 'Stoogy' was old, well into his 3rd year, he bit my son through his finger and his teeth actually went right through the nail and out the other side. Did I feed it to the dog? Nope. Did I blame it? Nope. Did my 7 year old son blame it? Nope. As he said through his tears "stoogy was old and grumpy and perhaps didn't realize it was my hand, it's not his fault mum". 'Stoogy' lived another 6 months and died in his sleep and we held a funeral and my son wept. He loved and respected 'stoogy' as a living creature even if he wasn't perfect. He learned also, at 7 years old, to take more care when handling animals.
What was my son taught different to yours and how will yours be with animals when he is an adult? Mine is now 35 years old and as respectful of all living things as I am.


----------



## lizzy_d (Mar 26, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Great role model. You teach your child that if an animal doesn't act the way you want, it is 'nasty' and deserves to die. If it was so nasty, why not rehome it to someone who would have accepted it the way it was and allow it to live out it's life without being handled?
> Oh, and learn to write. Your illiteracy is annoying me as is your silly text speak.
> 'Mong' is about right.
> I used to breed and show hamsters and my son, then aged about 7 had his own pet one named 'stoogy' (dunno why, son decided on the name). When 'Stoogy' was old, well into his 3rd year, he bit my son through his finger and his teeth actually went right through the nail and out the other side. Did I feed it to the dog? Nope. Did I blame it? Nope. Did my 7 year old son blame it? Nope. As he said through his tears "stoogy was old and grumpy and perhaps didn't realize it was my hand, it's not his fault mum". 'Stoogy' lived another 6 months and died in his sleep and we held a funeral and my son wept. He loved and respected 'stoogy' as a living creature even if he wasn't perfect. He learned also, at 7 years old, to take more care when handling animals.
> What was my son taught different to yours and how will yours be with animals when he is an adult? Mine is now 35 years old and as respectful of all living things as I am.


did i feed it 2 the dog no did i blame it no did my son blame it no so why dnt u read the threads properly


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No-one has said you actually fed it to the dog!

What has annoyed everyone (including me) is that first of all you thought it was funny cos the dog killed the hamster and I quote "_my sons hampster woz just murderd by my puppy masstiff lol she woz walking round so proud with it in her mouth_" and then when everyone complained and said it wasn't funny and you were irresponsible you justified it by saying that the hamster was a biter and again I quote "_yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd_" still saying it was funny!!

No wonder everyone has complained!!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

monge said:


> as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash:



Sorry, I misunderstood. I didn't realise the hamster had murdered one of your kids.... oops again... kidz!

But seeing as you asked so nicely, I'm off to grow up. :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood. I didn't realise the hamster had murdered one of your kids.... oops again... kidz!
> 
> But seeing as you asked so nicely, I'm off to grow up. :notworthy:


:rotfl: Love it!!! :roll2:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

What an appalling attitude to a living creature, to laugh at its death..that revolts me. Even food animals should be allowed to die a compassionate death!

Everything that I wanted to say has already been said, I'm not going to repeat it, but your example as a mother really leaves a bit to be desired. Your children are unlikely to grow up with respect for life if you have none to give as example. I refuse to be involved in insult swapping so please don't bother as I wont reply. Oh, and learn some punctuation.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just read all this it doesnt seem like you care at all ! which you dont but just thought id say that threads like this really show people how imature you are and so next time you post no-one will take you seriously will they :crazy:

also what annouys me with people keeping pets is when they say it bit me and then they dont ever handle it again and wonder why it bites all the time! most animals will bite you just have to take it until it learns that biting will get it nowhere. 
it may have just been a hamster but i bet if that was your dog that died you wouldnt have laughed , people like you dont deserve pets :bash:
stu


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

What I don't understand is that she explained that she thought it was funny because the dog looked so proud. Every one then assumed that she thought it was funny that the hamster was killed by the dog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont think there is much point in saying anything as this person really dosnt see what she has done wrong she has tried to prove she hasnt by blaming another son that has problems for leaving the cage on the floor 

so.........i dont think there is any hope here really


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

forgot to add

after all she got a hamster that dont bite .................:bash:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok, this is my contribution.
I have many animals, and have always loved animals.
I have had hamsters, and two real nasty russian ones when I was younger. They bit both my mum and dad a few times, but never me cos I didnt get close enough.
Ive been brought up to respect animals, even ones Im scared of like spiders and my mum is scared of them too! (I know I have T's and im arachnaphobic lol!).
The thing is, all things deserve respect. I dont like feeding pinkies to my snake, and I dont like seeing the poor dead mouse/rat my boyfriends snake has. I sometimes feel like Im helping more mice/rats die cos of the hobby im keeping and I feel so bad then, cos the animals died to feed my pet. But the hobby isnt gonna stop, the mice and rats will still die, and I accepted that before buying my snake. You have to learn things, and know certain things before getting any animal nomatter how 'insignificant' most people think they are. 
I have 3 rats, and 2 chinese hamsters and they are all the sweetest things. I recently had to give up 13 of my beloved rats as with everything going on here I couldnt give them all the time they needed and deseved and I couldnt clean them out anymore. I found them better homes, and I can now look after the ones I have. 
I have never gotten rid of any animals cos they were nasty, but if I was to do so I would give to a loving home. I would not wish anything on even the nastiest of my animals, and it so happens I havnt any naty animals anyway cos they have been given the care and time so they dont become bored silly or nasty.
I have had rats among other animals die on me through old age, and through RI (for rats - R.I.P ) and had to put two of my rats down - I cried my eyes out and I still do when I think of it.
One of them cost my boyfriend 50quid to have put down in the middle of the night...and id do the same if it were a nasty rat/hamster. can you honestly say you would think your pets are worth that much to you? Or maybe just your dog? 
It annoys me that some people just think hamsters and the like are nothing...just a typical kids pet that can be replaced again and again.
If it was your dog I bet you'd be on here and the post would be vey different. 'My dog or neighbours dog attacked my dog' 
Every animal is equal to me, and im sure many people feel the same.
I dont have much money at all, but I make sure the animals get what they need, and if that means a sad trip to the vets to be put to sleep and it costs 50quid then so be it. 
I know accidents happen, and with kids they can happen more often, but how old are your sons?
They know right from wrong from an early age, and so can be taught about respect etc from an early age.
If they/he is too young to really have a pet, then its a good idea maybe to still have one (IF he was bothered by it) but keep it in your room or up high so you can supervise at all times whats being done with it etc cos youre the one doing it.
Some hamsters are nasty yes, and sometimes they will always be nasty. 
But it didnt deserve to die like that. They dont live long as it is. And as for it bein bitey and doing more damage to the kids.... my mums dog bit me when she first got him, and that was when I was younger..we didnt blame him at all. I was trying to play with him like I did with our other soppy 'can do anything to her' dog, and he didnt like it, plus he has 3 legs and was nervous, and so he bit me. It hurt like hell, and I didnt care. 
What if your dog bit your kids? Would you put it down or would you give it away? Or would you keep it and say never mind like people should do (unless its a monster) - if you would keep it then shouldnt the hamster have more respect. Whats the difference between your dog and the hamster?
Until kids are old enough, or have enough respect they shouldnt touch or have animals, just observe.
As for the dog parading round...I find it very funny when my cats parade round with toys in their mouth or abit of food, cos it looks funny, but if I saw one of my rats in their mouth im sorry I would be horrified! I would cry and cry and cry...and I dont think id stop. Still I wouldnt blame the cat. Its instinct for them. And it would be my fault for letting them get to it so easily. I make sure the cats never get into the bedroom where my rats, hammies and leo are kept, and after one accident with the cats and a spider tank (everything was ok) we even have a lock on that door now to keep the crafty things out of there!
I even double and triple check the doors and locks every night to make sure the cats are not in there and they are with me in the room.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

monge said:


> as a matter of fact i dident leave the dog and hampster 2 gether my other son left the cage on the floor and the pup went in and got it out ther woz no marks on the hampster so she dident mean 2 hurt it and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash: and iv just noticed iv posted it on my brothers acount now hes going 2 kill me


lets hope you have the time and patience to make sure your dog doesnt start biting people or you may well find someone receiving a lot more damage than a hamster bite. To be honest im more disgusted at the attitude that it doesnt matter because the hamster wasnt lovely and sweet than you thinking it funny. Your a disgrace as a pet owner. If you had shown a little emotion people would probably have forgiven you, accidents do happen but you just seem glad that the nasty hamster is out of the way.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

'and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing'

well then

all i can say is u may hope u havent been reported to the rspca

this attitude is appauling and u should not be allowed to keep animals


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*???????*



lizzy_d said:


> my sons hampster woz just murderd by my puppy masstiff lol she woz walking round so proud with it in her mouth thank god my son is up his nans going 2 get him another 1 and hope he dosent notice: victory:


Lets hope you are more responsible with reptiles


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

We have an old saying about such incidents...

...born are those that are children of the flame, into a sandpit full of flame drowning sand. And lest it be told that any other Syrian be found upon mouth of wandering warrior, then he too shall be proclaimed as a hero. A hero among men. 

But i dont know if thats relevant.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

> as a matter of fact i dident leave the dog and hampster 2 gether my other son left the cage on the floor and the pup went in and got it out ther woz no marks on the hampster so she dident mean 2 hurt it and yes it woz quit funny as it woz a nasty little thing that nobody would touch now they have a nice new 1 and i tould my son the truth and he wozent botherd as 4 the dog witjh the child in his mouth coment grow up the hampster done more damage 2 my kidz:bash: and iv just noticed iv posted it on my brothers acount now hes going 2 kill me


Pretty much repeating what has been said but feel I need to add my bit. No hamster is 'nasty'. They're not born evil. If a hamster bites, it's the owner's fault, and never the hamster's. If you handle them and show them there's nothing to be scared of, they don't bite. All my hamsters have been handled from the day I got them at 5 or 6 weeks old, and have never once, in all the years I've kept hamsters (about 16 years), have I had one of my own hamsters bite me past the first week of having them, because I took the time out to handle and calm them when I first got them, got all the initial scared nips out of the way there and then, and was never bitten again for the entire duration of their lives. So it would seem you are the nasty one, not the hamster.

Also, why does everyone use autism as an excuse for their kids now ? If you know your son doesn't have the capacity to be responsible around animals, supervise him ! God's sake.


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

i have to say i have just found this thread and am most :censorff that my sister worded the thread the way she did i dont think she meant it the way it came out well i hope not her son is autisic and the dog follows the kids every where i can say it wasn,t meant 2 happen and im sorry for all the upset she caused


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> i have to say i have just found this thread and am most :censorff that my sister worded the thread the way she did i dont think she meant it the way it came out well i hope not her son is autisic and the dog follows the kids every where i can say it wasn,t meant 2 happen and im sorry for all the upset she caused


Well i would have a word with your sister for using everyone else in your families accounts even yours seeing as she used it to reply earlier on in the thread:whistling2:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Well i would have a word with your sister for using everyone else in your families accounts even yours seeing as she used it to reply earlier on in the thread:whistling2:


and wont be no more as shes band from my pc :censor: wot she is


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i dont blame ya :lol2:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Did any one actually report this thread?

I mean it's upsetting watching people flame each other. I've just reported it to be blocked and deleted, I really hope it does get deleted then people wont have to post any more and other people wont get upset


----------

